# WSJ video - The electric-vehicle road test



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Just watched the video in my WSJ app. They had reporters living with something like 8 different EVs ... spread across 4 countries.

Lots of struggles ... but with the non Teslas. Seemed like they had to try hard to not talk about Tesla. When talking about charging times, didn’t highlight Tesla. Did commend Tesla for charging infrastructure.

All the other cars they got from manufacturers - but they had to rent the Tesla. And while other manufacturers provided comments and reactions, Tesla was silent.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Here is the YouTube link:





Bob Wilson


----------

